# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ben het zo zat

## Wilma-Vinja

Ik ben het zo zat allemaal. Ik loop nu al een jaar met angstklachten en paniekaanvallen terwijl ik al 40 mg paroxetine slik. Dit is nu verhoogd naar 60 mg maar voel me natuurlijk nog rot door de verhoging. Dadelijk zijn dan misschien wel mijn angstklachten weg maar ook de rest van mijn gevoel. Ik voel me steeds vlakker worden en heb nergens geen zin in. Zo hoeft het voor mij ook niet. Er wordt ook totaal niet gekeken waar die angstklachten vandaan komen. Heb zelf ook geen idee maar dat moet, met goede hulp, toch uit te zoeken zijn. Iemand tips voor mij?

Groetjes Wilma

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Zeker raar dat er niet gekeken wordt waar jou probleem vandaan komt. Maar misschien willen ze eerst proberen dat je paniek aanvallen onder controle zijn voordat ze daaraan beginnen.
Maar als het voor jouw gevoel niet goed is zo kan je altijd een second opinion overwegen. Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Mij heeft het erg geholpen om een aantal keer te praten met een psycholoog over mijn angst/paniekaanvallen en het afvlakken van mijn emoties.
Zo keken we samen ook naar de AD die ik gebruikte en hebben we samen naar de AD gezocht die het beste bij mij pastte (ik heb er in korte tijd redelijk wat uitgeprobeerd,met alle bijbehorende bijwerkingen),eens ik die gevonden had voelde ik me meteen een stuk beter en had ik de gesprekken niet meer nodig.
Heb je daar iets aan?

Xx Ag

----------


## Ilse34

hoe gaat het met je Wilma?
Nog steeds last van die verschrikkelijke bijwerkingen?
hopelijk heb je snel wat minder last van je angstklachten.
groetjes
Ilse

----------

